# odd



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

Last week there was an auction in town. I've been baling up some mulch hay lately just getting the weeds off before they seed preparing to plow and plant in the spring. I had 2 ton that I couldn't fit on the wagons headed to the barn. It continued to sit on the ground for 3 days. The auction was closer than the barn so I took it there. This was most definitely mulch hay no disguising it and why would you. I placed it on the other end of the sale barn by itself across from some absolutely beautiful second cutting. The second cutting went for 150/t the 1st which was average went 90/t and the mulch that I brought went for 120/t. Not complaining just wondering if anyone had thishappen before and no I didn't bid it up -_-


----------



## Circle MC Farms LLC (Jul 22, 2011)

Well someone didn't know any better  I'm sure it's happened before, probably a horsey person that's oblivious.


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

Only thing I can say is two people wanted it great for you. I have a uncle who would always buy our rained on and weed bales when I was a kid 30 years ago . His saying was "it was better then snow balls" and didn't want to spoil his old beef cows. If you where last in line and two guys needed that load maybe they waited to long and had to come home with something to feed that day. Bet your glad you didn't sell it to the mulch guy for $75.


----------



## Waterway64 (Dec 2, 2011)

I have gone to hay auctions and have been totally confused why people buy hays for the prices they do.


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

farmerbrown said:


> Only thing I can say is two people wanted it great for you. I have a uncle who would always buy our rained on and weed bales when I was a kid 30 years ago . His saying was "it was better then snow balls" and didn't want to spoil his old beef cows. If you where last in line and two guys needed that load maybe they waited to long and had to come home with something to feed that day. Bet your glad you didn't sell it to the mulch guy for $75.


Prolly the case. Whatever the reason I'm glad it went my way.


----------

